# Hallo aus dem Kondertal



## Harry (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo, mein Name ist Harry.
Ich lese schon einige Zeit mit, heute habe ich mich dann doch mal registriert.
Ich wohne im schönen Kondertal, das ist ein Nebental der Mosel.
Mein Teich habe ich im Mai fertig gestellt.
Gedacht ist er als naturnaher Teich, in dem __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche und __ Ringelnatter ihre neue Heimat bzw. Laichplatz finden.
Seite 35 Jahre beschäftige ich mich mit Reptilien und Amphibien, wer darüber mehr wissen will geht auf meine Homepage www.corallus.de oder auf Facebook/corallus.de
Bilder meines neuen Teiches im Anhang

 

 

 
Das war es vorerst
Gruß Harry


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo  Harry,

willkommen im Forum.
Dein Teich ist recht schön geworden - noch ein paar Unterwasser-Pflanzen und etwas Zeit und das Biotop ist fertig.


Hast du Vorkehrungen für Starkregen getroffen (Drainage am Hang um den Teich)?

Ich fürchte wenn es mal richtig regnet wird viel Erde in den Teich gespült, was wiederum viele Algen zur folge hat.

les dir mal diesen Thread durch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/und-noch-eine-umbau-doku-neverendingstory.42689/


----------



## Harry (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mitch.
Danke für deine Begrüßung. 
Unerwasserpflanzen gibt es.
__ Hornblatt und __ Wasserpest wurden eingesetzt. Die Wasserpest sehe ich allerdings nicht mehr.
Hornblatt wächst verhalten, ist durch die Sonne braun-rot verfärbt. 
Meine Pflanzen wachsen alle recht bescheiden, es sind kaum Nährstoffe im Wasser. 
Auf eine Drainage habe ich verzichtet da der Untergrund felsig und steinig ist und sich kein Wasser stauen wird (denke und hoffe ich).
Gruß Harry


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Harry,

willkommen im Forum und Glückwunsch zum neuen Teich.
Wobei ich vermute, dass Dein Teich etwas mehr als 24 Liter Fassungsvermögen besitzt. 
Für einen gerade eben erst fertig gestellten Teich gefällt mir das sehr gut.
Nun fehlt für die richtige Wirkung und die für die Teichbiologie noch einiges an grünem 'Zeugs' ringsherum und in dem Teich, aber das weißt Du ja sicher selbst.

Mitch hat meine Bedenken schon in seinem Beitrag geschrieben, ich sehe das genauso.
Ebenso ist die Hang- und Teichpflege auf diesen beiden Seiten schwierig, das kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Ich bin da gerade am umplanen, damit ich nicht halsbrecherisch auf den Steinen herum turnen muss...
Außerdem haben solche Hänge die Eigenschaft im Laufe der Jahre nach unten zu rutschen, sei es durch Witterungseinflüsse oder bei der Hangpflege, wenn Mann/Frau auf dem Hang herum kraxelt...


Harry schrieb:


> Auf eine Drainage habe ich verzichtet da der Untergrund felsig und steinig ist und sich kein Wasser stauen wird (denke und hoffe ich).


Das musst Du dem Starkregen oder dem Tauwetter im Frühling aber auch mitteilen, damit die sich daran halten. 
Ob Du richtig gebaut hast, dass kann ich anhand der 3 Fotos überhaupt nicht beurteilen. 
Die Zeit wird Dir zeigen, ob Du alles richtig beachtet hast. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Harry (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten.
Der Hang könnte natürlich mal zum Problem werden, damit leben wir hier. 
Pflegen werde ich den Hang hinter dem Teich nicht, dass soll ruhig natürlich aussehen. Einzig wenn was von oben in den Teich wächst, zb die Brombeeren, werde ich diese zurück schneiden. 
Die Teichpflanzen werden sich sicher vermehren und die Uferzone witd in 2 - 3 Jahre hoffentlich entsprechend zu gewachsen sein.
Es könnten evtl. 25 Liter Teichinhalt sein.


----------



## Harry (27. Juli 2014)

Mal 2 Fotos vom bau des Teiches und die ersten Besucher.


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Harry,

zu Bild 2:
Hast Du die Folie auf der Hangseite wenigstens nochmal über die Steine gelegt? 
Sonst läuft Dir das komplette Hangwasser bei Regen in den Teich...
So jedenfalls die Vermutung, wenn Du so weiter gebaut hast wie es auf Bild 2 schon aussieht...


Ich wünsche Dir keinen Starkregen,
Gruß Carsten

Edit:
In der Gesamtansicht in Bild 5 ist das optisch natürlich eine schöne Anlage. Vor allem, wenn Dein geplantes Grün sich noch ausgebreitet hat.


----------



## Harry (27. Juli 2014)

Nein, habe ich nicht. 
Der Gedanke ist mir beim Bau nicht gekommen. 
Der Hang hinter dem Teich ist am "Gipfel" etwa 4 Meter hoch. Da sollte nicht allzu viel Wasser runter kommen. 
Rechts könnte mehr kommen wobei in etwa 10 Meter Höhe ein Weg verläuft in dem ich eine Rinne gegraben habe damit das Wasser dem Weg folgt (So der Plan).
Schnee gibt es hier an der Untermosel kaum, 2cm Neuschnee legen hier den Autoverkehr lahm. ;-)
(Schreibe momentan mit dem Phone)


----------



## StefanBO (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,


Harry schrieb:


> Gedacht ist er als naturnaher Teich, in dem __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche und __ Ringelnatter ihre neue Heimat bzw. Laichplatz finden.


 
durch Zufall habe ich in deinen Thread reingeschaut; ich bin ja mehr ein Fan von aussagekräftigen Betreffs => "Amphibien- und Reptilienteich Kondertal" hätte ich sofort angeklickt

"Naturnaher Teich" vermutlich auch irgendwann, obwohl im Forenjargon damit meist ein Zierfischteich gemeint ist, bei dem man sich das Geld für die Technik sparen möchte 

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben. Wirst du der Natur ihren Lauf lassen, oder möchtest du ggf. auch Maßnahmen ergreifen, um Laicherfolge (auch mehrerer verschiedener Arten, die sich auf so begrenztem Raum oft gegenseitig stark beschränken) zu erhöhen bzw. erst zu ermöglichen?

Dein Teich dürfte relativ viel Sonne abbekommen, ich würde erstmal ein paar schnell wachsende Schwimmpflanzen als Konkurrenz zu Schwebealgen einsetzen. Ein im Sommer neu angelegter Teich wird da wohl zunächst seine "Probleme" haben, aber auf Dauer sollte sich das von alleine einspielen.

Das "Nährstoffproblem" wird hier bei naturnahen Teichen ohne Fischbesatz und Fütterung sowie Düngung oder gar Landwirtschaft im Umfeld m.E. meist zu einseitig eingeschätzt. Entscheidend ist, welche Pflanzen unter den gegebenen Umständen konkurrenzstärker sind - die verarbeiten dann auch hauptsächlich die Nährstoffe ... und die Entwicklungen im Jahresverlauf haben auch ihren Sinn ...

Welche Arten gibt es denn in deinem direkten Umfeld?


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Harry,

ja, stimmt. Bezüglich Schnee habe ich nicht an Deine Lage an der Untermosel gedacht
Ansonsten kenne ich die Verkehrsprobleme in dieser Gegend nur zu gut, manchmal reicht da auch schon eine Schneeflocke auf Hochkant... 

In meiner Gegend müsste ich in regenreichen Zeiten mit Schichten- oder Sickerwasser rechnen, welches am Hang austritt... Wie es an Deinem Hang aussieht, das weiß ich nicht.
Du kannst das Problem ja auch erst einmal beobachten. Vielleicht hast Du Glück.


Ich wünsch Dir was,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Harry und herzlich willkommen  im Forum.

Wenn ich Deine Bilder so betrachte würde ich eher auf 27liter Tippen. Bilder können auch täuschen... aber 27 Liter dürfte passen denk ich.

Wie alle schon schrieben, der Hang ist ein Problem. Wirke diesem entgegen und sieh zu, das kein Wasser von dort in den Teich kommt.

Auch wenn den Teich nur 27 Liter fast, bei 27.000 litern würde das selbe Problem bestehen.


----------



## Harry (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Bin immer noch mit dem Phone am schreiben, sobald ich am Laptop sitze schreibe ich gerne ausführlicher.
Den Teich gibt es seit Mitte April. 
Habe gerade geschaut wann ich die Fotos machte von der Fertigstellung. 
Man wie die Zeit vergeht.....
Das ein oder andere Gewitter hat er schon überstanden. Auch ein paar Tagen sarker Dauerregen. 

Ich werde ihn erst mal so lassen. 
Ich habe der Natur und den Tierchen hier eine neue Nische geschaffen, der Rest geht von ganz alleine. 
Außer irgendwann mal Pflanzen ausroden und darauf achten das nicht zuviel Laub rein fällt, dass wars.
Das verstehe ich unter "naturnah".
Es gibt hier Ringel- und Schlingnatter. 
Erdkröten und Grasfrösche.
10 Meter vom Teich entfernt verläuft ein Bach. Ein stehendes Gewässer, so wie ich es nun anbiete, gibt es hier Meilenweit nicht. 
Ich werde keine Amphibien oder deren Laich einsetzen,  ich bin gespannt wer mein Tümpel findet. 
Dieses Jahr sind leider keine Amphibien mehr eingetrudelt.
__ Feuersalamander gibt es hier massig (nachts bei regen zähle ich mindestens 6 - 10 alleine in diesem etwa 170 m2 kleinen Garten), die bevorzugen allerdings zum absetzen ihrer jungen fließendes Wasser (meistens zumindest).
Wie gesagt, schreibe bald mal mehr und poste ein paar Fotos der Fauna in meinem Garten. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## StefanBO (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,


Harry schrieb:


> __ Feuersalamander gibt es hier massig (nachts bei regen zähle ich mindestens 6 - 10 alleine in diesem etwa 170 m2 kleinen Garten), die bevorzugen allerdings zum absetzen ihrer jungen fließendes Wasser (meistens zumindest).


da es ja vorhanden ist, werden sie es vermutlich weiterhin vorziehen, aber es wäre interesssant zu erfahren, wenn sie doch mal deinen Teich zum Ablaichen benutzen sollten.

Ich habe eine fertige Bachlaufschale mit dazugehörigem Quellbecken. Bewässert werden die nur ein paar Mal am Tag für 15 Minuten per Minipumpe (8 Watt oder so) und Zeitschaltuhr. Das stehende Wasser hat dann nur ca. 10 cm. Da hatte ich im März (Foto) vier Grasfroschlaichballen, und später haben auch Bergmolche dort abgelaicht.

Inzwischen habe ich über Ebay eine etwas größere Bachlaufschale mit ca. 16-18 cm Tiefe bei abgeschalteter Pumpe ersteigert, im Herbst tausche ich die dann aus. Feuersalamander müsste es im nur durch Gärten getrennten Park auch geben, aber eventuell doch zu weit weg, als dass sie mal bis hierhin finden. Aber schön wäre es schon, wenn sich doch mal welche hier ansiedeln würden. Wildwuchs/Hecke/Sträucher/Totholz/Natursteine als Unterschlupf und Jagdrevier wären vorhanden


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Harry,
ich lese bei Dir schon seit einigen Tagen mit. Deinen Teich finde ich sehr gut gelungen. Mit Bepflanzung kommt man nur sehr langsam vorwärts, das erfahre ich selbst noch immer. ich freue mich, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der einen Teich an einem Hang angelegt hat . Mein Hang ist nur eine Abgrenzung zu einer Zuwegung am Grundstück, damit der Teich in eine "natürliche" Umgebung eingepasst ist. Nach einem guten halben Meter ist bei mir Schluss, dennoch gelten hier die gleichen Grundsätze für Teiche am Hang hinsichtlich Kapillarsperre. Daher freue ich mich, dass ich mein Teichprofil wiederfinde.
Mein Teich ist segmentiert, was mir in den vergangenen Jahren Molchbesuche eingebracht hat. Mittlerweile ist der bevorzugte PF/BF so stark bewachsen, dass ich nicht mehr sehen kann, was sich da drin abspielt. Der gelegentliche Besuch von __ Kröten und Fröschen deutet aber darauf hin, dass diese Zone weiterhin vom Amphibien besucht wird. Wenn Du nach Pflanzenempfehlungen suchst, dann schau' mal in meine posts, ansonsten drücke ich Dir die Daumen, und wünsche Dir viel Freude mit Deinem Teich !


----------



## 7088maxi (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
finde ich immer wieder gut, wenn Leute ihre Teiche den Wildtieren überlassen und hierbei besonders auf Amphibien und Reptilien wert legen. Soweit ich das auf den Bildern sehen kann ist die  Besonnung und die Tiefe optimal. Wenns dir wirklich um Amphibien und hierbei auch um seltene Arten geht (die durchaus bei euch vorkommen können ohne das es noch jemand bemerkt hat) dann würde ich den Bewuchs eher gering halten und den Teich im Spätherbst auslassen, damit Feinde zum Abwandern gezwungen werden. Der Teich sollte sich dann eigentlich über den Winter von selbst wieder füllen. Wie gesagt bei einem Amphibienteich werden Bewuchs und Beschattung oft überbewertet, weniger ist da oft viel mehr.
MfG und viel Glück!


----------



## Harry (7. Aug. 2014)

Danke euch für euer Interesse! 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall spätestens nächstes Jahr berichten wer den Teich angenommen hat und wie er sich entwickelt. 
Meine Erfahrung mit meinem alten Teich sind eher die, dass man ziemlich schnell das Problem mit zu viele Pflanzen hat statt zuwenig. 
Ich bin zwar nicht der Geduldigste aber ich habe den Teich der Natur übergeben und versuche möglichst gar nicht einzugreifen. 
Viele Grüße Harry


----------



## Harry (13. Juni 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall spätestens nächstes Jahr berichten wer den Teich angenommen hat und wie er sich entwickelt.


Gesagt, getan....
Wie man sieht, wurde der Teich innerhalb eines Jahres gut von der hiesigen Tierwelt angenommen.


----------



## Harry (13. Juni 2015)

Leider ist das Wasser sehr trüb und die Vegetation wächst bescheiden.
Viele Grüße Harry.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

Aber die Tierwelt ist traumhaft!


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2015)

Ich beneide dich um die __ Ringelnatter (n).
Das wäre wirklich ein Hype...wenn ich diese Schlange mal bei mir beobachten könnte.
petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Juni 2015)

Und grüner als vor einem Jahr sieht's auch aus.
Das dauert halt mit dem natürlichen Wachstum, ist aber bestimmt interessant zu beobachten, ob und wie sich die Vegetation mit der Zeit verändert, sowohl im, als auch am Wasser.
Mir würde das sauschwer fallen, da überhaupt nicht "nachzuhelfen".


----------



## StefanBO (13. Juni 2015)

Na also, die __ Feuersalamander haben den Teich auch akzeptiert


----------

